# Why does this keep happening?



## MantidDan (Jul 21, 2012)

First there is the shooting at Colombine in 1999, then many other shooting in between and now the shooting in Aurora just 13 miles from Colombine. It seems as though the number of these shootings increases every year. The purpose of this topic is to memorialize the people that have died in all these shootings over the years and to shun the psychopaths that have caused destruction in peoples lives.


----------



## stacy (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart really goes out to all those involved. Including the family of the shooter. I don't think I could ever get over being touched by something this tragic.

I feel that the mental health of the world is completely deteriorating. Not only do people seem to be physically more and more ill lately, but also mentally ill. This shooter was also a victim, someone along his life line probably noticed major signs of mental illness and dismissed it.

The whole topic really makes me sick to my stomach.I am a hermit as is, things like this happen and I want to stay home where I feel safer more and more.

I do understand your wanting to "shun the psychopaths", but in actuality, what they need is good mental health, not to be avoided, but yet to be recognized as being severely mentally ill and getting the actual help needed. I absolutely think our nation dismisses the mentally ill far too much and if they instead instilled a program to protect themselves and others these kind of acts wouldn't happen as often.

I hope I do not sound harsh, but I have close ties to the mentally ill and when tragedy like this strikes it makes me look more at the whole picture of what our society is becoming.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 21, 2012)

We in Colorado are getting battered this summer forest fires sent by arsonist now these senseless killings I swear the world is falling apart


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

If he's(shooter) a victim too, then you don't want to know what I would do with him in my own private court of law!

Let's not forget being a freak is easier than being normal if there is such a thing as normal these day's, this is why they had public executions back in the day, so you could see first hand what happens to you if you let your self deteriorate to the point this individual did and then act out in a harmful way. I have no pity or wonder for him just want him to be set as a example of the price you pay for changing 100's of lives for the worse! SO SAD...


----------



## stacy (Jul 21, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> If he's(shooter) a victim too, then you don't want to know what I would do with him in my own private court of law!
> 
> Let's not forget being a freak is easier than being normal if there is such a thing as normal these day's, this is why they had public executions back in the day, so you could see first hand what happens to you if you let your self deteriorate to the point this individual did and then act out in a harmful way. I have no pity or wonder for him just want him to be set as a example of the price you pay for changing 100's of lives for the worse! SO SAD...


I agree, definalty he should pay a price.. A very high price, imo, death really would be the only solution in this matter..

Tbh.. Im more a "freak" then a "normal" person, and being a person with mental illnesses/challenges let me just say.. it is NOT easier!

Shame this person didnt receive help when maybe this could have been prevented. I had just commented the way I did because if people continue to shun the "freaks" this kind of ###### will only get worse.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

I meant no harm and I'm sorry if I offended you, really I am, I tend to speak from the heart and the brain kicks in later, a mental or physical handicap is one thing but to dress up like batman and fit in enough were they let you in and participate then you start shooting people dead after throwing a gas bomb is something different, to me anyway???

I have kids so this gets me by the short straws...


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well there is the death penalty in Colorado or he'll end up at Super Max


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think we should hang him in the streets and make a example, maybe they will think twice.


----------



## gripen (Jul 21, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> I think we should hang him in the streets and make a example, maybe they will think twice.


Seems a little archaic and immature to me. He should pay his price but not while traumatizing/ desensitizing others.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not downplaying this horrendous act, but in other parts of the world there is genocide going on and we are enjoying a night out at the movies. The world IS NOT a pretty place if you look at it in a whole.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

No, we'll just pay pay a few thousand dollars a month to keep him safe in jail, they won't even let him by the general population just in case they try to snuff him out, now he's protected by the federal government eating better than some people you know?!?!


----------



## gripen (Jul 21, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No, we'll just pay pay a few thousand dollars a month to keep him safe in jail, they won't even let him by the general population just in case they try to snuff him out, now he's protected by the federal government eating better than some people you know?!?!


I never said he should not die for his crimes. I said we should not have public executions.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

gripen said:


> I never said he should not die for his crimes. I said we should not have public executions.


So crazies don't see what lies ahead for them if they do a no-no? What is you point? People need to see a hero and a villain, the villain must be shown so others know what happens to them if they kill or Mame, it's black and white when it comes to this, especially in today's world... sometimes but not always you need to fight fire with fire. And yes this time death would make are sorry azz legal system a hero, unless he gets a multi million dollar lawyer, lol?

When your older and have seen enough crapp like this and foolish wars you'll understand better on something of this caliber, well I have hope for you anyway.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

When I say public I mean people sit down and document it, and it gets noted in the papers/news worthy, not that it should be on pay-per-view.


----------



## MantidDan (Jul 21, 2012)

Its better for him to just rot in prison i think. Getting put to death is like cutting his life sentence short.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, OK just so you know we pay the bill for ten's of thousands like him, for what for him to be rehabilitated, cus if not, thats a big waste of money that could repave a highway or something better?!?!?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

Skip it...


----------



## MantidDan (Jul 21, 2012)

Why are we arguing over this we should be thinking about the people that died not the shooter, ###### the shooter.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 21, 2012)

Very true!!! But to me, think I know what they (12 people dead and 58 injured?) think should happen to him, is my very point, to maybe help it not happen once or twice in the future would be a start?


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Very true!!! But to me, think I know what they (12 people dead and 58 injured?) think should happen to him, is my very point, to maybe help it not happen once or twice in the future would be a start?


I fully agree with you man, i even think old western style public execution should be legal. Todays kids only think about doing the crime and not whats gonna happen after. I they saw they would know. But nowadays our system protects them.


----------



## gripen (Jul 22, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> I fully agree with you man, i even think old western style public execution should be legal. Todays kids only think about doing the crime and not whats gonna happen after. I they saw they would know. But nowadays our system protects them.


No matter how many public executions we there will always be psychopaths. Do you think psychopaths learn anything from this? NO (because they are psycho). But what it does announce to younger people is "wow our government is messed up".Now this is not to say that our current legal system has it right either. Right now if you get the right lawyers you are off the hook. What needs to happen is a major revision and consolidation of idiotic laws that make people like this get off easy. The new laws should be harsh but not brutal.


----------



## MantidDan (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is the most recent news http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jGGWagvgmVkcLvGqI1I6fyh63O5w?docId=eb5149da52b04b7a9b249fd9b567b56d

I just figured out that someone from my school died in this tragedy


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 23, 2012)

Torture this man, let the victims' families and loved ones torture him (if they want) and publicly execute him. And if his parents knew that he was off his rocker, they should be punished too.

Public executions do NOT signal to the young that the government is messed up. Where does that come from? It signals, don't do dumb and crazy s*** or you'll be publicly killed!

And another thing, this idiot should have been flagged a long time ago, no one. NO ONE needs that amount of ammunition. I don't care if you're the leader of the NRA, no one needs all of those guns and bullets.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 23, 2012)

Gripens heart is in the right place and I respect what he is putting down, but in today's world with a weirdo around every corner something has to be done to wake up the crazies even if not all of them understand. I'm not going to care who or why someone kills one of my kids or loved ones, I won't try to figure out what went wrong in their life to push them that far, it will just be rage and desire for them to never see the light of day again!

Who can argue that, protect and redeem the innocent and the he!! with the killer?


----------



## gripen (Jul 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Gripens heart is in the right place and I respect what he is putting down, but in today's world with a weirdo around every corner something has to be done to wake up the crazies even if not all of them understand. I'm not going to care who or why someone kills one of my kids or loved ones, I won't try to figure out what went wrong in their life to push them that far, it will just be rage and desire for them to never see the light of day again!
> 
> Who can argue that, protect and redeem the innocent and the he!! with the killer?


Can't argue with that


----------



## gripen (Jul 23, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> Torture this man, let the victims' families and loved ones torture him (if they want) and publicly execute him. And if his parents knew that he was off his rocker, they should be punished too.
> 
> Public executions do NOT signal to the young that the government is messed up. Where does that come from? It signals, don't do dumb and crazy s*** or you'll be publicly killed!
> 
> And another thing, this idiot should have been flagged a long time ago, no one. NO ONE needs that amount of ammunition. I don't care if you're the leader of the NRA, no one needs all of those guns and bullets.


About the ammunition thing, I totally agree. I still wonder how AR-15's are legal. I just heard an NRA spokesperson say that people hunts with them. But really who the heck hunt deer with a military issue assault weapon. Come on people tighter gun laws.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 23, 2012)

gripen said:


> About the ammunition thing, I totally agree. I still wonder how AR-15's are legal. I just heard an NRA spokesperson say that people hunts with them. But really who the heck hunt deer with a military issue assault weapon. Come on people tighter gun laws.


Some people tend to think that the world would be better if everyone had a gun, I'm not buying into that for a second! Never had a gun and I don't want one really but if things keep up the way they are I may pick up a 12 gauge and have 6 pellet bird shot for safe keeping.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> If he's(shooter) a victim too, then you don't want to know what I would do with him in my own private court of law!


Same!!! This guy is a heartless monster who ran around throwing off tear gas canisters to make people easier to shoot. He targeted (apparently) mainly women and children. This man is a terrible person and should be executed. I've made my point


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 23, 2012)

I just wish I could turn on the TV or go online and noit be bombarded with info on this a hole. Also slightly tired of all the "remarkable" stories of the victims. It was 12 people, people. Nobody touched on my comment on genocide. I guess only "close to home" counts.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 23, 2012)

@ Gripen, sorry if I came off a bit harsh, didn't mean it. I guess I'm just a strong believer in the death penalty (when the person is 100% guilty). But you're right, tighter gun laws are in order. It's one thing to hunt and own a gun (which I'm okay with), but no one needs enough ammunition for a small platoon.

@patrick. You're gonna keep hearing it, unfortunately. Hopefully there won't be a copy cat. Still, the stories of the victims cannot be discredited and surely they are "remarkable", please don't downplay that. About the genocide, I didn't read it, I actually skipped down and posted my comment. However, I can say that it is typical of a nation to focus on atrocities in their own nation (not "closer to home" but ACTUAL home). That's a given.

Still, it is unfortunate that millions of people are being ignored around the world as they get slaughtered. But this just goes to show you, America should first fix their own problems before policing others around the world. Domestic terrorists do exist in this nation, but you don't see the news often reporting about that do you?


----------



## massaman (Jul 24, 2012)

hate to say this but I do believe this was fortold or something to another in the bible of the end times but may be labelled as a fanatic which I am not but there is alot of evil in this world and well this is the best case scenario as my explanation!


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 24, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> And another thing, this idiot should have been flagged a long time ago, no one. NO ONE needs that amount of ammunition. I don't care if you're the leader of the NRA, no one needs all of those guns and bullets.


I dont agree on this part. In order to protect yourself from this happening to YOUR family you need more ammo. Ask yourself this. How many of the honest movie goers were armed to protect thereselves. I havent seen anything on the news where they returned fire. I know he had body armor, but a shattered knee cap or even a headshot hitting the armor would have close to stunned him on impact.

Yes i know im opening up a whole new discussion but to be clear, a trained shooter that can hit what he is aiming at could have stopped him.

Its gonna get worse and if you are not armed you are a sitting duck. This was a prime example.

There are many firearms that can be concealed and also powerful enough to defend and protect you life from these crazy life changing encounters.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 24, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I just wish I could turn on the TV or go online and noit be bombarded with info on this a hole. Also slightly tired of all the "remarkable" stories of the victims. It was 12 people, people. Nobody touched on my comment on genocide. I guess only "close to home" counts.


Yeah, anybody forget Joseph Kony? Anyways, I hate to say this, but when tragedies happen here and a different country, no matter how big or small, we will always think about the U.S. first. Maybe not all of us, but the majority.

I agree with angleofdeathzz, public execution would deter some killers. However the monsters who do this are almost always pyscopaths, public execution might not stop them.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 24, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> I dont agree on this part. In order to protect yourself from this happening to YOUR family you need more ammo. Ask yourself this. How many of the honest movie goers were armed to protect thereselves. I havent seen anything on the news where they returned fire. I know he had body armor, but a shattered knee cap or even a headshot hitting the armor would have close to stunned him on impact.
> 
> Yes i know im opening up a whole new discussion but to be clear, a trained shooter that can hit what he is aiming at could have stopped him.
> 
> ...


Well he bought a LOT more ammo than a trained shooter or a hunter needs, with 30 round mags, kinda too much for hunting??? Plus tear gas, bulletproof vest, gas mask, bulletproof helmet, yeah this guy isnt hunting. The only other thing he would do besides massacres is that he might be proctecting his family from an army...


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 24, 2012)

ok on the gun laws tighter laws aren't gonna do a thing bad people will always find ways to get a gun there are lots of guns out there that are not legal, its called the black market people. Tighter laws only hurt those people that want to legally protect themselves.


----------



## gripen (Jul 24, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> ok on the gun laws tighter laws aren't gonna do a thing bad people will always find ways to get a gun there are lots of guns out there that are not legal, its called the black market people. Tighter laws only hurt those people that want to legally protect themselves.


If no one had guns you would not need to protect yourself. I am sorry but this whole "concealed carry law" Is total BS. I don't give a ###### what you do at the shooting range but if you have a gun while standing behind me in the supermarket line than I don't feel safe.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> If no one had guns you would not need to protect yourself. I am sorry but this whole "concealed carry law" Is total BS. I don't give a ###### what you do at the shooting range but if you have a gun while standing behind me in the supermarket line than I don't feel safe.


LMAO wont need to protect yourself, welcome to the human race bud. it goes back to Kane and Able. people are gonna kill people its nature. You wont know if i have a gun because it is concealed carry. Ask yourself this. If you outlaw all guns the bad guys are gonna still have them just like drugs. They are easy to get even though they are illegal. Ok, now all guns are outlawed a robber comes into your supermarket shooting, would you rather have a honest armed citizen behind you that is about to save you life or a unarmed honest citizen on his knees praying with you. I will take choice A. To say concealed carry is BS, is very oblivious. you are very neglagent to the whole picture here. YOU WONT STOP A CRIMINAL FROM HAVING A GUN. The only people that will turn there guns in are the honest and then some of those wont surrender because we will be defencless. GUNS equal FREEDOM. It is proven throughout history. open your history book.

A free people ought not only to be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government.

-- George Washington


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 24, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> LMAO wont need to protect yourself, welcome to the human race bud. it goes back to Kane and Able. people are gonna kill people its nature. You wont know if i have a gun because it is concealed carry. Ask yourself this. If you outlaw all guns the bad guys are gonna still have them just like drugs. They are easy to get even though they are illegal. Ok, now all guns are outlawed a robber comes into your supermarket shooting, would you rather have a honest armed citizen behind you that is about to save you life or a unarmed honest citizen on his knees praying with you. I will take choice A. To say concealed carry is BS, is very oblivious. you are very neglagent to the whole picture here. YOU WONT STOP A CRIMINAL FROM HAVING A GUN. The only people that will turn there guns in are the honest and then some of those wont surrender because we will be defencless. GUNS equal FREEDOM. It is proven throughout history. open your history book.
> 
> A free people ought not only to be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government.
> 
> -- George Washington


+1

You could make guns illegal as a whole, and people(bad) would still have guns. All that would do is leave the innocent man defenseless.


----------



## gripen (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess we will have to agree to disagree because I find your whole argument completely frivolous.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have concealed carry and I am a NRA certified pistol instructor does that make me bad NO but I am sure gonna be ready if someone wants to be an ###### and try to do something bad to me

P.S. I'm a responsible gun owner


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 24, 2012)

JRh3 from Alabama, Never did I say to prevent people from buying guns. Any idiot can see that this man did not need all of that ammunition. yes, protect yourself with a gun. That's cool and dandy. But you don't need a thousand guns with a billion bullets to protect yourself. Honestly, if you can't eliminate a threat with 2 guns, chances are the other thousand aren't going to make a difference either.

Let me make this clearer so you don't misconstrue what I'm saying. KEEP GUNS LEGAL, LIMIT THE AMOUNT YOU CAN HAVE. That way "people can still protect themselves" but it would be harder for them to go out slaughtering people. If this man was flagged, this probably wouldn't have happened or it may have happened to a lesser extent. This man was slaughtering people, and anyone with half a brain, regardless of what gun organization or anti organization you belong to, can see that this man had way too much ammunition. American citizens are collecting weapons as if they're preparing for some sort of war, and it should not be that way.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with you


----------



## gripen (Jul 24, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> JRh3 from Alabama, Never did I say to prevent people from buying guns. Any idiot can see that this man did not need all of that ammunition. yes, protect yourself with a gun. That's cool and dandy. But you don't need a thousand guns with a billion bullets to protect yourself. Honestly, if you can't eliminate a threat with 2 guns, chances are the other thousand aren't going to make a difference either.
> 
> Let me make this clearer so you don't misconstrue what I'm saying. KEEP GUNS LEGAL, LIMIT THE AMOUNT YOU CAN HAVE. That way "people can still protect themselves" but it would be harder for them to go out slaughtering people. If this man was flagged, this probably wouldn't have happened or it may have happened to a lesser extent. This man was slaughtering people, and anyone with half a brain, regardless of what gun organization or anti organization you belong to, can see that this man had way too much ammunition. American citizens are collecting weapons as if they're preparing for some sort of war, and it should not be that way.


I can agree with that.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 24, 2012)

The thing about everyone having a gun is it would make some good people that would not normally harm anyone feel bolder and possibly go overboard about something then act out of angry before they had a chance to cool down and think things through, like they normally would have before they had a gun.

Examples: your wife caught you cheating so when you come home she shoots you in the chest 3 times and 2 minutes latter she's crying over your dead body screaming "what did I do", what about all the drunks and parters who are fine till they get some booze in them, then bam their brother calls them a name and boom they get shot, how many innocent people would be killed or maimed if everyone had a firearm? How many kids would know where the gun is kept and play with it with very poor results?

Yeah I want the guy in the supermarket to take out the shooter, of course but I don't think everyone is capable or should have a gun across the grid, that would turn out to be very chaotic and many more horror stories would unfold I'm afraid.


----------



## gripen (Jul 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> The thing about everyone having a gun is it would make some good people that would not normally harm anyone feel bolder and possibly go overboard about something then act out of angry before they had a chance to cool down and think things through, like they normally would have before they had a gun.
> 
> Examples: your wife caught you cheating so when you come home she shoots you in the chest 3 times and 2 minutes latter she's crying over your dead body screaming "what did I do", what about all the drunks and parters who are fine till they get some booze in them, then bam their brother calls them a name and boom they get shot, how many innocent people would be killed or maimed if everyone had a firearm? How many kids would know where the gun is kept and play with it with very poor results?
> 
> Yeah I want the guy in the supermarket to take out the shooter, of course but I don't think everyone is capable or should have a gun across the grid, that would turn out to be very chaotic and many more horror stories would unfold I'm afraid.


Yes thank you. With a gun you are just one step away from a dead body. If you can't feel safe without a gun than you have a problem.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 24, 2012)

disagree its called responsible gun ownership,and you may be surprised at just how many people do own guns. Sad to say but the world is not a safe place anymore.


----------



## gripen (Jul 24, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> disagree its called responsible gun ownership,and you may be surprised at just how many people do own guns. Sad to say but the world is not a safe place anymore.


It never was and never will be. Not having a gun does help though.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> It never was and never will be. Not having a gun does help though.


What about the people who get guns through less than savory ways dont you want at least a chance at protecting yourself. Its all around you like I said you would be surprised at the people who do own,and again not all that own a gun are a few screws loose we are responsible law abiding citizens


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> It never was and never will be. Not having a gun does help though.


Not having a gun makes you a possible victim.

The guy only had like 6 guns and about 3000 rounds of ammo. Trust me that is not alot and when S.H.T.F. 3000 rounds wont last long.

Actually i think he only used the AR15.

He could have done the same damage with a pistol. There was no one to stop him.


----------



## stacy (Jul 24, 2012)

I think there is too much emphasis on the guns. The deal in Florida recently with Rudy Eugene literally biting off the face of a poor homeless man for instance.

With trying to stay on topic of why does this keep happening, Imo it is because the moral foundation of our world is deteriorating and too many people choose to look the other way instead of being proactive and doing something about.

Whether these people are all insane or not hasn't that much to do with it either. The fact is the violence in this world is disgusting.

I've read this thread and frankly not all of us will agree totally on this subject, but please do not let our differences of opinions become too much of an issue. After all I'd think most of us come to this forum for some relaxation.

Peace be with you all


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 24, 2012)

stacy said:


> I think there is too much emphasis on the guns. The deal in Florida recently with Rudy Eugene literally biting off the face of a poor homeless man for instance.
> 
> With trying to stay on topic of why does this keep happening, Imo it is because the moral foundation of our world is deteriorating and too many people choose to look the other way instead of being proactive and doing something about.
> 
> ...


+1 your right, guns or no guns insane is insane.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 24, 2012)

Only 6 guns? Who needs that many? He wasn't a hunter nor did he shoot for sport. He was a college student. Someone obtaining more than one gun and not affiliated with some type of shooting/gun "thing" should be flagged. The rounds may go fast, but that doesn't make them any less dangerous.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 24, 2012)

And 3,000 bullets is a lot. This isnt some zombie apocalypse, race war, alien invasion, etc. there is no S.H.T.F. That type of thinking is what causes gun toting idiots to buy more and more guns.

and no, I'm not saying people who own one or two guns are idiota, but fools who just go out and buy guns for the heck of it, being paranoid, or attempting to cause havock, are idiots.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 24, 2012)

But leaving the gun issue aside, it's disgusting that someone can do this. And it's happening everywhere, people eating brains and faces, shooting each other and more. The world was never safe, and it's only going to get worse by the looks of things.

And although I stand by what I said, I'm not trying to insult or downplay others' opinions. So don't hold this to me if I ever need a mantis


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 24, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> But leaving the gun issue aside, it's disgusting that someone can do this. And it's happening everywhere, people eating brains and faces, shooting each other and more. The world was never safe, and it's only going to get worse by the looks of things.
> 
> And although I stand by what I said, I'm not trying to insult or downplay others' opinions. So don't hold this to me if I ever need a mantis


Totally agree and enough said on the subject


----------

